# Betta Sellers?



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

So I have been thinking of getting another betta. But the only place that has them near me is petsmart. Not a problem, Ill just try to find them online and have my new guy shipped to me. Only I dont know where to start....I was really hoping to find a seller in the US so I dont have to pay to have one shipped from Thailand. 

Basically, what websites sell great looking bettas in the US??


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Check bettysplendens.com she ships very quickly and can give you background on the fish and reponds quickly to emails. Located in OH
I just received 7 fishies from her and all look fantastic! She actually added an extra fish for my birthday!!


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> Check bettysplendens.com she ships very quickly and can give you background on the fish and reponds quickly to emails. Located in OH
> I just received 7 fishies from her and all look fantastic! She actually added an extra fish for my birthday!!


I agree that Victoria at bettysplendens.com has amazing fish and awesome service. I just had a pair of bettas shipped to me for the first time and I chose her because I knew what a great reputation she has. They came yesterday and I couldn't be more pleased. Watch the site daily for new stock and if you see one you want act quick! They go fast!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Bettysplendens is great as is Martinismommy on aquabid. If your looking for higher quality I would go with Martinismommy. Bettyspelendens has great fish but not all of them are worth what she sells them for IMHO.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with 1fish2fish. If you're breeding you have to be more selective and martinsmommy does have good quality fish. 
So does bettsplendens but not all of them are breeding quality. 
BUT if you're like me and mostly just want a beautiful betta and dont like bidding wars, then go with bettysplendens. 
As Laurenie said, the good ones go FAST! I missed out on a pair I loved! 
Oh well!


----------

